# ISO someone to roll out my existing fenders or someone that can reproduce fenders..



## johnmp12 (Mar 22, 2022)

ISO someone to roll out my existing fenders or someone that can reproduce fenders... I currently am restoring several Monark Silver Kings M1 and L1 Deluxe models and the fenders need a lot of work in the M1, the L1 fenders are in much better shape. I also have 2 Monark SK that I need fenders for and am wondering if there is someone that make new reproduction fenders. Any help is much appreciated


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 23, 2022)

I’m not aware of any reproductions. Getting a set made would likely be cost prohibitive. V/r Shawn


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 24, 2022)

pictures would help. many times bent metal is not as bent as it would first appear to a person who knows how to bend it back.

I recently bought a set of fenders where someone "fixed" a big dent by making several smaller dents from the other side to the point where it will now take twice the effort to get them back to where they are supposed to be than it would have had they just left them alone..


----------

